# Images/Pictures/Wallpaper (merged threads)



## ReadWryt (Oct 4, 2001)

*More stupid Wallpaper...*

Hiya gang,

While digging around on my hard drive I stumbled across this thing that I made a couple months ago using pictures I lifted from the PDF version of the Cannes Promotional Program. I made it in both 1024x768 and 800x600 so you could pick and choose the appropriate silliness you might want, but since I can only attach one per post, those seeking the 800x600 will have to move along to the next post. Have fun...

1024x768 Below


----------



## ReadWryt (Oct 4, 2001)

As promised, the smaller version of the Wallpaper from the previous post...

800x600 Below


----------



## Chippy (Oct 4, 2001)

there really good ReadWryt ...


----------



## Beorn (Oct 4, 2001)

The image quality of the bottom right hand corner has degraded. That (I think) means that you put two different resolution images together, or you used two different file formats....other than that, it's pretty good.


----------



## ReadWryt (Oct 4, 2001)

Actually all of the picture of Hobbiton is a bit fuzzy because it wasn't the highest resolution to begin with, other then that if there is aliasing or "ghosting" it's from the JPEGing. But thanks guys, it was just playing around with the images at hand. I like the way that the Nazgul are riding toward Frodo and Hobbiton, Galadriel is looking down at Frodo, Sauruman is eyeing the Ring with glee and the ring is rising up from the water as it had so many years before Bilbo found it...and the Fellowship is headed toward Sauruman and the riders. It kind of fits the story.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 4, 2001)

I love wallpaper!!!!!! Hey, does anyone have the pic of Arwen in the lavender dress from the Cannes PDF thingy? If so, could you attach it on here for me? Thanks


----------



## Talierin (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's one I just finished last night. It's done on this program called Graphic Converter, which is really for converting pics to other formats, but I use it as a photoshop type program.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 8, 2001)

There good Talierin ....


----------



## Aerin (Oct 20, 2001)

I love the wallpaper! Now, if my computer would cooperate and let me see the pictures when I'm not on the internet.....


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 26, 2001)

Aerin,

Right Click on them and you will get a menu that has saving it to your computer as an option.

Here is a large format rendering of the Mount Doom I am currently working on in my 3D software. I thought it might make good wallpaper...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 13, 2001)

there all good 
make some more if you have the time and pm to me


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 14, 2001)

Those are good pics. You did make the one of Mordor by computer right? It just tastes digital to me, to express my feelings as good as I can.


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 14, 2001)

Yeah, I've started an ongoing project to model and render in 3D many of the locations described in the books. I work in a program called 3D Studio Max with which I also did the banner at the top of the forum.

Hopefully over time, as I add more detail, I will be able to post some decent art, but for now this is what I have.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Feb 10, 2002)

*Tolkien calendars?*

I am looking for a link to scaned images from Tolkien calendars...Please can someone help me? All i got so far is this link www.demon.unh.edu, but it asks for a password...


----------



## Talierin (Feb 10, 2002)

Try this: http://fan.theonering.net/rolozo/


----------



## Dead Ghost (Feb 10, 2002)

It's great! thx!


----------



## GimlisonofGloin (Mar 19, 2002)

*What site can I get pictures of LOTR swords/Aves/bows andarrows?????*

See subject


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2002)

You could try armsofvalor.com for the swords, and lordoftheringsshop.com for some other items, but I don't know if they sell LotR bows. they might, but if they do, I don't know where. You could also try this website for swords: here 

Check out these swords:








Sting





Glamdring





Witchking (sword of Ringwraith that stabbed Frodo)


----------



## Nicholas Blake (Mar 27, 2002)

*The LOTR Character Paintings Museum... Everyone look... =c)>*

Hey everyone! 

The following pictures I created myself (Copyright Trevor Robertson 2002) over the last few months, on the simple accessory program 'Paint'. All of them are my own interpretations of the characters from JRR Tolkiens "The Lord of the Rings." They have become a little hobbie of mine, and I hope you enjoy them! 

So now, I present to you... 

*NICHOlAS BLAKE'S "THE LORD OF THE RINGS" PAINTING MUSEUM! *

CLICK HERE!

I am continually updating all of them, by changing colors, adding more detail, etc., and I will post the updated museum when I am finished. Woo hoo! 

(PS. Make sure you adjust the size setting from "Fit Window" to "Normal") 

IMPORTANT: 

Please comment on what you think! and MOST importantly, tell me: _What characters do you want to see next?! _

Next on my agenda: Glorfindel and Denethor...


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 27, 2002)

Those are really good. I thought Gandalf was the best.

I see you came down on the 'Balrogs don't have wings' side of things. Good for you. 

Its amazing what great art can be done on a simple program like 'Paint'


----------



## Quercus (Mar 27, 2002)

VERY COOL!

I downloaded some them onto my screen saver.

I liked your rendition of Aragorn best!


----------



## Ragnarok (Mar 27, 2002)

Those are great. I want to see the Eye of Sauron, a troll, Melkor, and Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Nicholas Blake (Mar 27, 2002)

-Mormegil-

Yeah, thanks! I decided to go with the "shadow-wing" thing so I wouldn't start an argument! 

-Ragnarok-

Hey, thanks for the ideas. I'll put em on my to-do list! 

-Quercus-

I have redone Aragorn a bit so he looks more rugged (And I made his legs a bit longer). 

Glad you like em!


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

Good job NB.


----------



## Varda (Mar 27, 2002)

Impressive! It's hard to draw on those paint programs, I know.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 28, 2002)

Those are really cool! I like the rugged Aragorn! Mmmmm...

One question - did you see the movie before you read the book or after (if you have done both) and did the movie colour your judgement of what the characters should look like? Guess that's two questions .. 

PS what about Arwen?


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 28, 2002)

They're all fantastic! I loved Gandalf and Aragorn, and Elrond, Shelob and Durin's Bane.

I was going to suggest Glofindel, but then I remembered that you're doing him next.

How about Barliman Butterbur, the Watcher in the Water, and if you are not apposed to digressing to The Hobbit, I'd love to see Beorn the bear-man who shelters Thorin and Company after they've left the mountains.


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 28, 2002)

Very Nice-

What about Shadowfax and Arwen--


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow I think we have a talent here! If these have been done on windows paint program, then I raise my hat. They are very nice. I like Wormtongue best not that I like the book character but you achieved to create an unstrustworthy backstubbing creature there. I'm sorry to say but I didn't like Gollum and Shelob but that's not because of your drawing, but because of your interpretation of them. I always had a different picture for those two. But don't mind me, just keep on. I'd like to see how you will do with a dragon.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 28, 2002)

Great Job. But wait, you didn't draw me or my father, why?


----------



## Nicholas Blake (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow, thanks for the kind comments everyone!



> One question - did you see the movie before you read the book or after (if you have done both) and did the movie colour your judgement of what the characters should look like? Guess that's two questions ..



I read the book before seeing the movie, although previews for the movie may have influenced what I thought SLIGHTLY. It makes me wonder what I would have imagined the characters like 10 years ago, having heard or seen NOTHING of the film...

Yet, these are probably 98% my own ideas of the looks of the characters.

And no, I will not be doing Arwen. I didn't really imagine her because she only appeared about twice in the whole book. I honestly didn’t care what she looked like...

Another thing, these are all 100% Windows Paint. No Photoshop (Although Photoshop pictures are another hobbie of mine). Although, when converted into JPEG files (So they will load onto the Internet), all of the pictures are over-pixelated, and it loses some of the crisp detail in its original form. Yet, that is nothing to really worry about.

In other news, I have just started Denethor today (He is holding the palantir looking very grim with his arms outstretched), and Glorfindel (Dressed in a hooded cloak, light armor, and a long sword. I haven't finalized his pose yet, though).

Another thing. Ragnorak, after thinking about your requests, I'm sorry to inform you that I probably won't do any of them. Because these are my own interpretations, I just don't think that they are characters that belong. 

First of all, A troll wouldn’t really fit in because all of these I have done are specific characters, not races (Such as doing a painting of “an Elf” or “a Dwarf”). I am trying to stay specific, not generic.

I have not read the Silmarillion yet, so I have not read about Melkor and the history of Arda. Also, I am keeping these to just LOTR characters, yet of all of your requests, Melkor has the best chance at being done.

Tom Bombadil was my least favorite character in the series. Yet, I basically imagined him as a hobbit with a long brown beard, wearing the clothes that Tolkein described him as wearing. Sorry, but you won’t be seeing a Bombadil painting from me… 

And finally, the Eye of Sauron. I may be the only one here, but I imagined the Eye of Sauron as more of a metaphoric thing. I think that it was a vision that people saw when wearing the ring, and it symbolized Sauron’s awareness of the ring. Therefore, I won’t be doing the Eye of Sauron…

BUT, Sauron himself I WILL do… But not yet. Once I complete my full series of LOTR characters, Sauron (In his physical form) will be the icing on the cake, to complete the “Last Alliance” characters, including Elendil, Gil Galad, and Isildur. And let me tell you, my interpretation is… Well, lets just say he’s gonna be AWESOME... 

I guess I’ve typed enough. And again, thanks for the kind comments everyone.


PS. Since I posted this on the board here (BTW, I love this place), I have made quite a few changes to many of the characters. I'll try to post a brief list of these changes tomorrow. Eventually, I can get the new versions loaded onto the internet...


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 31, 2002)

I also believe ebay may have the things that you are looking for!


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 6, 2002)

Nicolas, have you ever thought of creating some characters from the Simarillion...I would love to see how you would depict some those characters, especially since we only have our imaginations to tell us how they may look like and dress.

It's just a thought...


----------



## Kit Baggins (Apr 6, 2002)

Ooooh...

THose are awesome  !

I like Grima the best  .

~Kit 

btw, I agree with Elbereth here. I'd like to see Feanor and Fingolfin


----------



## Nicholas Blake (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, uh... I, um...

*cough*...haven't read the Silmarillion yet...*cough*


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Apr 7, 2002)

Those are so cool. I liked the Nazgul, Gwahir and Gimli the best.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 4, 2002)

if you made them in a better program in paint, they would be GOD. i like 'em all. and if your name is Nicholas Blake you might want to write that on the bottom left hand corner of the pictures.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 10, 2002)

*Wallpaper*

I made a Tolkien wallpaper today, it can be found here: http://www.eastofthewoods.com/smug/wallpaper/index.html

Hope ye like it...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice wallpaper; however, I didn't really like the apple ones. I'm prefer my IBM compatable.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jul 11, 2002)

I like the apple ones  .

I made some wallpapers once- they were images from the computer game I'm making, and you can see themhere.

I like the Tolkien wallpaper too  .

~Kit


----------



## Talierin (Jul 11, 2002)

to ye, Gamil and  to Kit


 


Hmm....... I must figure out why the WPs are a little grainy and fuzzy...


----------



## saulone (Sep 9, 2002)

*Artwork*

Just curious, but is there a section where artwork might be submitted for critiques and whatnot? I thought perhaps here - apologies if I am mistaken.

Cheers!


----------



## Grond (Sep 9, 2002)

This is a fine place for you to showcase your craft. Please post anything you desire and we have plenty of critics who will render their opinions.

BTW, I'm looking for a picture of Grond, Melkor's Hammer of the Underworld. It would need to be really nasty. Hope to see your art right here in this thread.


----------



## saulone (Sep 9, 2002)

*Groovy *

Thanks! I'll post some sketches and whatnot here 

Merci!

PS - Grond and Thranduil are in the works as far as the latest TABA imagery goes...


----------



## saulone (Sep 9, 2002)

*Photos of JRR Tolkien*

I am in search of a good many Tolkien images - photos of the man himself. I have about 10, but they are all the usual stock photos every Tolkien site has. Does anyone know of a site that might have more? Or of a site with some decent JRR Tolkien images at all? I appreciate any assistance you all might give! Thanks folks!


----------



## David Pence (Sep 10, 2002)

You've seen these?

http://fan.theonering.net/rolozo/collection/photographs/?hide=-385


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *BTW, I'm looking for a picture of Grond, Melkor's Hammer of the Underworld. It would need to be really nasty. *



I found a great artwork of Fingolfin fighting Morgoth. Grond is huge! I like this battle and since I passed the 100 posts, I'd want to have this pic for an avatar. I e-mailed the designer of the artwork and hope he lets me use it. I'll e-mail you the image after I get this permission, to animate it with our guild's name.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *This is a fine place for you to showcase your craft. Please post anything you desire and we have plenty of critics who will render their opinions. *



No one here ever critics mine! I finally quit asking..


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 19, 2002)

saulone! Post some work.  Do you take requests? Shall I go nick them and post them for you? 

Oops. I want to keep my job. I won't nick any.  But I can't wait to see what you'll pick.


----------



## saulone (Oct 1, 2002)

*artwork *

Ok folks, here are a few for Tolkien Forum - and Grond 1 - there is another image I've done with Melkor wielding the unruly weapon...






*Nienna*




*Feanor*




*Glaurung*




*Warrior of the Noldor*




*Grond*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 1, 2002)

hmm. Ya know i always thought of grond as a mace. Someone once told me (this is a reliable source. He did a year long project on midevil weaponry) that war HAMMERS were rarely used. That maces were called war hammers on occasion.


----------



## Grond (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *hmm. Ya know i always thought of grond as a mace. Someone once told me (this is a reliable source. He did a year long project on midevil weaponry) that war HAMMERS were rarely used. That maces were called war hammers on occasion. *


 We are left to speculate. Grond is never referred to as anything in either The Return of the King or in The Silmarillion as anything other than "Hammer of the Underworld". In HoMe it is indeed referred to as both Hammer and Mace. So either depiction would be allright by me. And I'm him. 

Saulone, the Hammer is perfect as are all of your other drawings. Well done!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 1, 2002)

well maybe we should start another thread. Grond-Hammer or Mace? Where would we put it? If it is called a mace in one book then, provided you have read the information i gave, it IS a mace. But then again its mentioned as a hammer throughout most of the books. Where should i put this thing?


----------



## saulone (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks G and A 

It's funny - I actually did 2 other versions as I couldn't decide myself on hammer or mace - this is a sort of blend with a 4 sided hammer with two sides a bit longer. Another version I will move up later - it's a bit more rough and crude with a decidely Pagan look to it.


----------



## Grond (Oct 1, 2002)

I would like to personally thank saulone for creating this piece of art. I requested a hammer specifically so if others think it should be a mace... I'm the one to blame. 

Great picture saulone and thanks. I intend to have either it or the decidedly pagan one rendered to a tatoo to match my Gwahir. 

Attached is my tatoo of Gwahir which is on my back behind my right shoulder. Grond will be on my back behind my left shoulder.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 2, 2002)

saulone - you rock my world and never cease to amaze me with your illustrations.  My favourite is Nienna. She has this poignant human sorrow, which I find very fitting, even though she is a Vala.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 2, 2002)

Saulone, you're one heck of an artist. I've seen many paintings inspired by the works of Tolkien and yours are among the best, IMHO.
Have you ever done Treebeard? I 'm always amazed how different artist interpret him different, and yet make him look like _the_ Treebeard nonetheless.


----------



## saulone (Oct 5, 2002)

*more artwork...*

Hey there DGoeij 

Actually I have done a couple of my treebeard and Ents in general though I think they differ from those of others. - I've even illustrated an Entwife 

Thanks for all the kind words! I appreciate it 

Here's a treebeard: (very old)




Here's my sketch of the Ents Storming Isengard: (very old)




And Here's an Entwife: (recent)


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 6, 2002)

*drools over entwife*

If it's possible for someone to be _too_ good, it's you.  Brilliant work, saulone. So when do we get to see a self portrait of your royal entishness?


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 7, 2002)

I really like your drawing on the storming of Isengard, and as I somewhat expected, it's a different Treebeard, but one that again looks like Treebeard to me.


----------

